# Crysis coming to consoles



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 5, 2011)

boo.boo,


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 5, 2011)

Now more people can enjoy bad assary.


----------



## asingh (Jul 5, 2011)

Hope story is different. Will enjoy this.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 5, 2011)

It will have to be a massively revamped version.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 6, 2011)

I would like to see the graphics of this game on consoles.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 6, 2011)

I feel, this is the right way to do things. Develop a game for PC, then port it to consoles.

Even Crytek ditched this formula for Crysis 2 anyways.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 6, 2011)

Yes I agree with you vamsi. Crysis is a good example and once recent example is Witcher 2. Look how successful they are with this formula. Well we'll have to see the sales figure for console but considering the game I guess that would be a good figure.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 6, 2011)

Infact, each and every game(except in some rare cases) in 6th generation were made for PCs first, than ported to PS2 and xBox.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, it's being done on CE3, but I wanna see how they manage the big water bodies and foilage.


----------



## rchi84 (Jul 6, 2011)

It will have to be a watered down version for sure.


----------



## tkin (Jul 6, 2011)

I want to see, hd textures and the water effects ported to consoles, not to mention the fact crysis 2 did not have large open area like crysis did, wonder how the draw distance will look like.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 6, 2011)

I think this will be a total remake of Crysis- sharing core gameplay and story but different looking maps, reduced explorability, etc.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 6, 2011)

Nah I don't think so as that would take a lot of effort from developers to create new maps. Yes they can reduce exploring though.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 6, 2011)

then the game would not run on the X360/PS3 because they do not have the memory required to run the game (not even remotely close)

as usual the game will be upscaled 480p lol.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 6, 2011)

tkin said:


> I want to see, hd textures and the water effects ported to consoles, not to mention the fact crysis 2 did not have large open area like crysis did, wonder how the draw distance will look like.



well, to fit on consoles, Crytek made Crysis 2 a corridor shooter

Hence, new york alleys and subways are the price focus


----------



## gameranand (Jul 7, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:
			
		

> then the game would not run on the X360/PS3 because they do not have the memory required to run the game (not even remotely close)
> 
> as usual the game will be upscaled 480p lol.


Well you are right but I guess developers will find a way around for that. But if they will make new maps then Crysis won't be original as promised by developers.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 7, 2011)

I expect reduced destructibility, reduced polycount and obviously reduced texture quality.

By new map I mean the map will be ported to CEIII and many props(objects) and map properties on it will be changed

Crysis had a huge draw distance. Expect it to go down to maximum 800m (from 1-2km).

This anyways proves Crytek has moved on from Maximum Game to Maximum Console and Maximum Sellout.


----------



## baccilus (Jul 7, 2011)

May be they decided to make some money. Crysis 1 was pirated like crazy. It was on top of the Pirated games chart for quite some time. That's what had prompted them to move on to consoles. Plus the insane system requirement at that time.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 7, 2011)

> Crysis 1 was pirated like crazy.



and sold twice as much as crysis 2

crysis 2 on all platforms altogether is like 1.7 million, and sales are at a standstill almost right now..

Crysis on the other hand continued to sell to every new PC gamer who wanted THE UBER maxx on his PC, and hence the Crysis and Crysis Warhead franchise sold nearly 4 million copies together.

Far more than Crysis 2 will ever sell, even with all those pathetic DLCs.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Jul 7, 2011)

Crysis 2 was **** imo. They totally dumbed down several of the features that made the original Crysis so awesome. Also, the environment in Crysis 2 was booooooring. Same city based landscape , unlike the massive jungle environment in Crysis 1.

Good move to bring it to the consoles though , it WILL sell well.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 7, 2011)

And as if to mock us Crysis 1 fans, they add too many, I repeat, too many ferns and trees to a city which is supposed to be sucked out of his life.

I'm sorry, the environment in the city didn't look like it was under attack or an invasion 95% of the time.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 7, 2011)

comp@ddict said:


> And as if to mock us Crysis 1 fans, they add too many, I repeat, too many ferns and trees to a city which is supposed to be sucked out of his life.
> 
> I'm sorry, the environment in the city didn't look like it was under attack or an invasion 95% of the time.



 Right on the balls my friend.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 7, 2011)

baccilus said:


> May be they decided to make some money. Crysis 1 was pirated like crazy. It was on top of the Pirated games chart for quite some time. That's what had prompted them to move on to consoles. Plus the insane system requirement at that time.


Crtek said they would stick to PC only. They *lied*. Thats what matters, not the fact that they moved to consoles :shrug:


----------



## gameranand (Jul 7, 2011)

comp@ddict said:
			
		

> And as if to mock us Crysis 1 fans, they add too many, I repeat, too many ferns and trees to a city which is supposed to be sucked out of his life.
> 
> I'm sorry, the environment in the city didn't look like it was under attack or an invasion 95% of the time.


Perfect. 



			
				Extreme Gamer said:
			
		

> Crtek said they would stick to PC only. They lied. Thats what matters, not the fact that they moved to consoles


Not just that they screwed PC version at best.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 7, 2011)

This is not some charity. Business. Cevat Yerli said that expecting something. Which us PC gamers clearly failed to provide. So, they moved on to a place where they can do better business. They are just firms and people after all.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 7, 2011)

Well but they did sold about 4 Million copies of Crysis and Warhead combined and its a pretty good figure.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 7, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Well but they did sold about 4 Million copies of Crysis and Warhead combined and its a pretty good figure.



Not if the game was released nearly 4 years ago. And the amount of money they spent was butt load. Its EA remember? They want profits. Not just the returns. But MOAR PROFITS. If they don't.. they will just move on. I think Crytek don't have much of a say here. They could have put a fight if game had sold more copies. So, I think, they just computerized.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 7, 2011)

Crytek is also being funded by M$.

If EA stopped, someone else would come. Crysis is Crytek's IP.

Even if they moved on, they shouldnt have ported Crysis 1 to consoles. This just proves they are a sellout.


----------



## Faun (Jul 7, 2011)

comp@ddict said:


> Well, it's being done on CE3, but I wanna see how they manage the big water bodies and foilage.






rchi84 said:


> It will have to be a watered down version for sure.



 lol


----------

